# On this week's show.....2023



## Kenbo

Well it's another year and another season of Acutabove Woodworkings on YouTube. I hope that everyone enjoyed last years episodes and that you will continue to enjoy the show as the 2023 season progresses. Thanks for tuning in everyone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> Well it's another year and another season of Acutabove Woodworkings on YouTube. I hope that everyone enjoyed last years episodes and that you will continue to enjoy the show as the 2023 season progresses. Thanks for tuning in everyone.


Why let the dog bother you? Hearing it shows you work in the real world. A simple reference to the dog even adds to your humanity. "There goes the four legged alarm", "Is it worth barking at?" "Wonder if there is a delivery?" "That dog's timing is great, for someone" "Who let the dog out" and so on. How late do you film? Sometimes I get tired just watching you, and it is usually during the day. Keep on rocking out winners.

What did you do on boxing day?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I've got 2 words for you @Kenbo "Que cards" and in the top corner write the words "put down the granola bar, they make you burp A LOT" and for crying out loud, take your Oldman naps before shooting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

